
Netflix Will Charge One Dollar More for Its Standard Plan - chipperyman573
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/netflix-will-charge-one-dollar-standard-plan/
======
Chefkoochooloo
Streaming become more popular media channels and Netflix is becoming one of
the most popular streaming media in the US. People will still pay the extra $1
because they still have the desire to continue watching their favorite TV
shows unless there are cheaper streaming media available. With the new
package, two people can share the service so it is not really the bad thing
when Netflix increase $1 more.

------
blisterpeanuts
Darn, right when I was contemplating resubscribing. I guess I'll make do with
Amazon Prime for a while longer.

